# Historical prices



## clowboy (3 November 2007)

hey,

anyone know what the easiest way of geting stock prices on a set date is?

Ie i want to get the closing prices for my portfolio on the 28th os SEP.


cheers


----------



## explod (3 November 2007)

clowboy said:


> hey,
> 
> anyone know what the easiest way of geting stock prices on a set date is?
> 
> ...




Back that short time, try "bigcharts"  fortnight or month time scale.  Your broker should supply same also.    ....................................................


----------



## clowboy (3 November 2007)

yea, i was hoping for something easier though.

too much effort going through all the stocks + as i will need to do it every qrter I was hoping for something automated.


----------



## explod (3 November 2007)

clowboy said:


> yea, i was hoping for something easier though.
> 
> too much effort going through all the stocks + as i will need to do it every qrter I was hoping for something automated.




I have "bigcharts" downloaded as one of my favs and can bring it up and establish prices back 12 months for each day in 30 seconds.   My Westpac broker site has all prices for all ASX stocks going back 12 months also in less than 30 seconds, where's the problem.  Otherwise download into an accounting package or similar.


----------

